# Kids and guns.



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

So this might stir up some strong reactions but I want some advice on this. I currently carry concealed 90% of the time. I am working on convincing my wife to take her concealed weapons course and to work on getting more comfortable carrying a firearm concealed. One of her main concerns is that she wears our two year old son on either her chest or her back in one carrier or another, we have several. Is there anyone here with experience carrying concealed with their toddler, or anyone know of resources that I can use to help her be me more comfortable.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.guns.com/2015/04/27/concealed-carry-with-toddlers-in-tow/

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/babies-gunsi-carry/

https://www.amazon.com/Cornered-Cat...792?ie=UTF8&qid=1314026571&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

http://www.corneredcat.com/contents/


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

on body carry , a good holster , keep aware of your body , your gun , your surroundings.

I encourage people to get used to it at their own pace , start with carrying a empty gun around the house (always treat it as loaded, obviously ) then insert a mag if it is an auto get used to that then when your ready load a round in the chamber.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

kdalton324 said:


> So this might stir up some strong reactions but I want some advice on this. I currently carry concealed 90% of the time. I am working on convincing my wife to take her concealed weapons course and to work on getting more comfortable carrying a firearm concealed. One of her main concerns is that she wears our two year old son on either her chest or her back in one carrier or another, we have several. Is there anyone here with experience carrying concealed with their toddler, or anyone know of resources that I can use to help her be me more comfortable.


I suggest that if you wife has to be convinced to get her CC permit and that she should get more comfortable with carrying a weapon, that she is not ready for this responsibility. Leave her alone.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

She is packing around a two year old in a chest or bacK pack rig? If so, I would think she's got all she can handle.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I suggest that if you wife has to be convinced to get her CC permit and that she should get more comfortable with carrying a weapon, that she is not ready for this responsibility. Leave her alone.


I was going to say the same thing, but figured since this was the home defense section, people would get upset. I know if my DH tried to "convince" me to carry, I'd have none of it. I'm just not nearly that comfortable with firearms to feel the need to carry one with me.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it is ok to suggest not carrying , as long as they have a plan they can live with.

everyone should have a plan , and live the plan

think it out like a fire plan.
you should in my opinion should have smoke detectors , carbon monoxide detector , and a fire extinguisher on every level of the house and an extra with a hose located near your appliances.
an evacuation plan , a place and alternate place to meet.

I also feel you should train with your fire extinguisher learn what it does so your not figuring it out when you need it.

you need to decide what your family needs for a defensive plan , make your plan , you may have to adjust the plan but discussing the plan and the fall back , communication is important.

think it out like you would a fire drill or tornado drill and then do some practice drills.

work in things like a code word for when your uneasy and it is time to leave a place 

he is trying to give his wife the tools and hopefully the training to better defend their family , that is a noble cause , one not every person is interested and not everyone wants that tool good on them for realizing when it just isn't something they could do. 
the next step is not to push anything but to lead the discussion and let your spouse decide how to form your plan around what she is willing to do as a part of that plan.

I have a daughter that mostly refuses to shoot , we have a compromise she shoots a qualification target annually, then i leave her be for another year.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Why should I be concerned if law o biding citizens carry firearms, concealed or not concealed? Isn't that the only real question? Why does a citizen need a license? Why would one fear a citizen? Isn't that Democratic?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

kdalton324 said:


> I am working on convincing my wife to take her concealed weapons course and to work on getting more comfortable carrying a firearm concealed.
> One of her main concerns is that she wears our two year old son on either her chest or her back in one carrier or another.


Perhaps your wife isn't interested in taking a concealed weapons course or wants to carry a concealed weapon? 
And her concern is a very valid one. Guns can misfire - or if it's loaded and ready to go, accidents do happen. I certainly wouldn't want to be carrying a concealed weapon while at the same time having a child either attached to me or while I held it.

Think about it. 

And if she were to carry and IF the gun would happen to go and IF it hurt (or killed) your child - can you imagine the outrage that the public would have? (Let alone you and wife's emotions.) 

Don't push your wife into something she really doesn't want to do.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Perhaps your wife isn't interested in taking a concealed weapons course or wants to carry a concealed weapon?
> And her concern is a very valid one. Guns can misfire - or if it's loaded and ready to go, accidents do happen. I certainly wouldn't want to be carrying a concealed weapon while at the same time having a child either attached to me or while I held it.
> 
> Think about it.
> ...


usually negligence happens people hate to take the blame for things so they came up with the term Accident to make them selves feel better about their negligence.

a handgun with a full magazine and a empty chamber is still only fractions of a second from use but is completely safe to drop even from the second story or higher 

modern handguns guns are really really safe as long as they are not handled negligently. 

he shouldn't push her into it because , it needs to be her decision , people who are forced into things half as them.


----------



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

Maybe I should clarify. The convincing isn't about the carrying of the gun. It's about taking the class. We live off one income and her only issue with getting the Ccl is what it would cost us to pay for the class and the license.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well in that case it's a real shame that your state charges and forces a class , she can carry on your property without any class or license in most places.

thankfully in Wisconsin the training required for a CCL can be gotten for free thanks to some gun rights groups that didn't want expensive training to be a hurdle to becoming licensed and the license is 40 dollars for your first 5 years 25 for each additional 5 years on the renewal.

what state are you in perhaps a gun advocacy group in your area offers reduced cost certification training.


----------



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

We are in Delaware. The cheapest I've found the class is 150. The you have to pay 50 to get your fingerprints done. The pay to put a notice on a local paper. The. You have to pay for the application which is like 150-200


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wow that is crazy , money I understand but a notice in the paper that's just ridiculousness

to give you an idea of what it is like in Wisconsin , you can take a DOJ approved training 4 hour minimum or Wisconsin hunters education counts as the minimal training requirement , that can be taken for about 20 dollars.

then once you have the training you download and fill out the form on the DOJ web site , include a photo copy of your state id and proof of training and a check or money order for 40 dollars non refundable , provided you pass the NICS background search basically the same thing you pass every time you buy a gun your CCL concealed carry license should arrive back in 7-10 business days
it is white with the state seal your info and your license number.

it is good for 5 years , you must notify DOJ of any address change within 30 days of moving.

renewal in 5 years is the same form but a photo copy of your CCL and your state ID and a check or money order for 25 dollars , renews you for 5 more years 7-10 business days later it arrives in the mail

no finger prints , no picture , you must carry it with your state id 

the only statistic the DOJ gives is the total number issued 
not now many men or how many women , not age or race , just total number issued 
it is a crime for a LEO to look at the database of CCL holders for anything other than official business

the only time you need to tell anyone you are carrying is if during a stop the LEO asks


----------



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

I should move to Wisconsin


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

kdalton324 said:


> So this might stir up some strong reactions but I want some advice on this. I currently carry concealed 90% of the time. I am working on convincing my wife to take her concealed weapons course and to work on getting more comfortable carrying a firearm concealed. One of her main concerns is that she wears our two year old son on either her chest or her back in one carrier or another, we have several. Is there anyone here with experience carrying concealed with their toddler, or anyone know of resources that I can use to help her be me more comfortable.


Have her carry an empty weapon or even an empty holster around for a while. She will discover what works and what doesn't. Get a holster which she can move from small of the back, to strong side, to appendix, to cross draw as she needed to keep it handy and out of the way. I have one I use this way.

As for the cost of the CCW class, start a change jar. Every day drop your pocket change in it and skip a few things you normally buy and put that money in the jar and you'll be surprised how quickly you'll have enough cash to pay for the class.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes Guys but if she wanted to carry she would get the experience and training to do it if your significant other Man or Woman doesn't want to that's an answer! If you truly wish them to gain enough training experience to save you backside in fubar situation say that! its a lot easier to get them to work on that.
I'll bet in the first blush they think you are trying them to get to be a movie gunzell like Zoe on Firefly, most woman (and men) that scares to death.
Invite them to the range carefully explain why what were of firearms and range safety, 
some clubs give classes in case you have a situation of the wouldn't be trusted to teach her to drive things going. (and most guys sadly fall into that class) and a lot of us think that this is at least as necessary a skill for a free citizen! 
If you approach it well she they may surprise you. 
I hope it works out for you!
Dutch


----------

